# Google Android Market is now Play Store



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

You may/may not be aware that Google is changing the Market to the "Play Store" and started updating as of Tues, 3/6/12. It's still basically the same market but you'll see the word "play" quite a bit. 









My Samsung Galaxy player got the update yesterday but my TP did not, so I decided to speed up the process. If you don't want to wait to get the new "Play Store" update, you just need to clear cache only in the Market app and reboot the TP. Now, open Market, leave it open for a few minutes and then exit. When you reopen Market, the Play Store will activate. It will replace your existing market app and icon, so if you have a Market shortcut icon somewhere on your homescreen(s), replace it with the new "Play Store" shortcut icon. Be prepared to PLAY! 









Mike T


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine has updated by itself.


----------



## HY-rowi (Jan 24, 2012)

will be nice if they get rid of the whole DPI crap.


----------



## nitens (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine updated too. However it seems to have busted you tube. Haven't restarted yet so I'll check if that fixes it.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

Restart sorted things...


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

If yours havent updated:
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/06/download-new-google-play-store-version-3-4-6/


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I am waiting for the DPI modded ones =P


----------



## crackness (Oct 14, 2011)

is anybody able to make a purchase on google play? keeps saying "an error occurred, please try again." ive been working around it by loading up play.googe.com in the browser, but thats gonna get annoying... cleared data and cache, same issue.


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

crackness said:


> is anybody able to make a purchase on google play? keeps saying "an error occurred, please try again." ive been working around it by loading up play.googe.com in the browser, but thats gonna get annoying... cleared data and cache, same issue.


I have purchased a book and software.
Purchased a movie, too, but then received a notice that I could not play the movie on my device because it had been rooted!


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Andrew said:


> I have purchased a book and software.
> Purchased a movie, too, but then received a notice that I could not play the movie on my device because it had been rooted!


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yup the logic is to prevent rooted users from legitimately purchasing in order to prevent piracy so that when rooted users have no legit means to get the item they pirate it. Makes sense, no? Content holders are mentally cracked lol.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

It's cuz you could navigate and steal the movie file out of where it caches and upload it.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

I recall seeing something in this forum about an app that can hide the fact that you are rooted.

Does anyone recall this and had our been tried?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## thealb (Oct 19, 2011)

JohanX said:


> I recall seeing something in this forum about an app that can hide the fact that you are rooted.
> 
> Does anyone recall this and had our been tried?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


I just downloaded Hide Root from the "play" market. Works great for Google Play Movies on CM9 Alpha 2.
Here is the link: Hide Root
(It's $1 by the way. But, since it works, it's worth it, IMO.)


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

thealb said:


> I just downloaded Hide Root from the "play" market. Works great for Google Play Movies on CM9 Alpha 2.
> Here is the link: Hide Root
> (It's $1 by the way. But, since it works, it's worth it, IMO.)


 I tried that, and Google Play Movies doesn't complain about my tablet being rooted.

Unfortunately, the app then crashes with the message "Unfortunately, Google Play Movies has stopped"

Do I need to edit build.prop?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know if you guys have noticed the new SU app but it let's you temporarily disable and hide root. This allows you to rent movies. The app is Super SU by chainsDD, the same guy that makes superuser, and is in the market now. I don't like the UI as much as superuser but most of the work is done on it's own once you set up which apps to allow root to.


----------

